# Suggestions for making a tiny work area at home?



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 13, 2020)

Okay last thread for awhile, I promise. I was just wondering, what would be some ideas for having a work shed in the backyard? Just something small and simple for working on robotics projects in.

I was thinking of setting up one of those stand-in tents, but that would kill the grass, plus it's tornado season here in Tennessee, so just one good day of straight-line winds, and that tent will either be half way across the cotton field, or have a branch sticking out of it.

Or maybe I don't even need any kind of shack, really. It's just gonna take up space and get infested with wasps and spiders. Maybe all I need is a workbench or something.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 14, 2020)

Workbench with good lighting out of the elements.


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> Okay last thread for awhile, I promise.



Dont ever stop! From how to find an orgy, to how to live in Israel, to a work space, we love it all!

If you are serious about it, youtube "do it yourself worksheds" and dick around; and I guarantee you'll find something you like that would be cheap and feasible to build.

However I am more interested in your 'robotics projects'.
Cool and interesting.
Tell us more please?


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 14, 2020)

MFB said:


> Dont ever stop! From how to find an orgy, to how to live in Israel, to a work space, we love it all!
> 
> If you are serious about it, youtube "do it yourself worksheds" and dick around; and I guarantee you'll find something you like that would be cheap and feasible to build.
> 
> ...



Well...I mean, I'm learning Python.
But I don't know what exactly to use my Python skills for other than hobby things, right now. Which is FINE! Dicking around with a programming hobby is exactly how one builds their resume and portfolio with coding.

But, I'm really starting to wonder, what exactly can I use it for? Cybersecurity, yes. Knowing how to code is but one, and only one, of the many skills needed for, cybersecurity work.

But, considering that for all WE know, civilization is on a downward spiral, I'm just trying to brainstorm ways in which I can apply programming to more physical, real world applications.

I used to have a fascination with robotics. Particularly drones.

Land drones, air drones (the most common type), and water drones.

They could be used for deep sea exploration, searching for things at the bottom of a lake, chasing tornadoes, transporting lightweight goods and medical supplies, espionage, scouting terrain, and so much more. At least in theory.

On top of that, there are small robots that kids learn how to code with that can move blocks around (just look up LEGO Mindstorm), imagine if you could scale it up.

As a matter as fact, someone has already managed to create a sort of autonomous tractor:





And you know, I'm just sitting at home, coding, and I've got all this money I don't know what to do with...Why not invest it in gold-I mean invest it into developing some skills with robotics?

Programming is amazing, and I could make a career off of coding with Python alone, but I don't want to be a one-trick pony, and coding is just a tool for many things. I also want some electrical experience and knowledge with computer devices and different operating systems.

So idk, I might get an Arduino kit or a Raspberry Pi kit. I just need some space to work on these things with.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 16, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> Well...I mean, I'm learning Python.
> But I don't know what exactly to use my Python skills for other than hobby things, right now. Which is FINE! Dicking around with a programming hobby is exactly how one builds their resume and portfolio with coding.
> 
> But, I'm really starting to wonder, what exactly can I use it for? Cybersecurity, yes. Knowing how to code is but one, and only one, of the many skills needed for, cybersecurity work.
> ...




Well, there goes the "farmers tan".

This is fascinating technology, it's already in place in some other industries, mostly mining.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Well, there goes the "farmers tan".
> 
> This is fascinating technology, it's already in place in some other industries, mostly mining.



Judging by some YouTube comments, not everyone is happy about it, but it's either this, a bunch of millenials and zoomers decide to become farmers, the U.S. lets farmers from other countries like India live here as U.S. citizens with their own land in exchange for growing food, or we're just gonna have a crops shortage here in the U.S.

Or big business can take over farming! I'm sure Amazon would love to sink their tendrils into that!


----------

